# Geräuschminimierung am PC



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Februar 2011)

*Geräuschminimierung am PC*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist der Hauptgrund warum sich viele eine Wakü zulegen ? 
Klar die tieferen Temperaturen.Aber auch, weil man hofft, so das System leiser zu bekommen.
Aber oftmals wird einen da ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Die Pumpe(n) sind zu laut, die Lüfter lärmen. und und und....
Also wollen wir doch einmal sehen, was da so machbar ist.

Inhalt
1. Was ist möglich?
2. Steuerung
3. Geräusch Reduzierung
4. Der Rest des Gehäuses
5. Wie geht man vor?
6. Praxistest
7. Ergebnis
8. Erweiterung

*1. Was ist möglich?*
Bekommt man einen PC 100 % lautlos?
Nein !!!
Man wird immer Geräusche haben. Ob man die noch wahrnimmt, ist eine andere Sache. Diese Geräusche können viele Ursachen haben. Einmal natürlich die Pumpe, die neben die Laufgeräusche auch noch Vibrationen erzeugt. Dann die Lüfter, die auch noch ihren Teil beitragen. Und auch der Luftstrom kann lästig werden.In manchen Fällen stören auch Laufwerke und Festplatten. Im endefekt kann man aber vieles davon minimieren. 

*2. Steuerung* 
Fangen wir also erst mal bei den Lüftern und Pumpen an.
Was nutzt es einen wenn die Lüfter oder die Pumpen beim Surfen oder im idle mit voller Leistung laufen ?
Nichts ! Also kann man da anfangen. Hier gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Einmal kann man das ganze Manuel machen. Also man kauft sich eine gute Lüftersteuerung und regelt die Lüfter wie man es braucht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst manche Pumpen kann man an einer Lüftersteuerung anschließen und sie so regeln. Wenngleich das unter Umständen auch schief gehen, kann so das die Pumpe, wenn man sie zu weit runter regelt, dann nicht mehr anläuft. Zumindest über der Steuerung. Hierbei muss man auch beachten das de Pumpe nicht Zuviel Leistung für einen Kanal der Lüftersteuerung zieht. Ein Blick in der Anleitung sollte man also schon wagen. Ferner kann man auch die Pumpen oder Lüfter am Mainboard anschließen und sie dann via dem Freeware Programm Speedfan steuern. So kann man auch einstellen, dass sie bei bestimmten Temperaturen schneller laufen. Als Richtwert sollte man aber ca. 60 l/h beachten. Durchfluss über diesen Wert hat kaum Auswirkungen mehr auf den Temperaturen aber darunter sollte man auch nicht kommen, da man das schon bemerkt. Diese 60 L sind aber nur ein Richtwert. Der Wert kann bei jeden etwas anders sein.Bei den Lüftern sollte man auch eine Mindestdrehzahl haben, da sie ansonsten nicht anlaufen bei dem nächsten Start. Am besten stellt man die Lüfter wenn immer möglich auf ca. 800 rpm. Denn dieser Bereich bietet noch die beste Kühlleistung bei kaum zu hörenden Lüftern. Je hochwertiger die Lüfter allerdings sind kann man auch bis 1000rpm gehen. 

Ja und dann haben wir noch die automatische Steuerung. Hier kann man viel Geld ausgeben. Aber man muss sich dann um nichts mehr kümmern. Die Lüfter und Pumpen werden gesteuert nach den Temperaturen und den Durchfluss. Wenn die Temperaturen unter einen bestimmten Wert sind, laufen Lüfter und Pumpen niedrig und wenn sie zb beim Zocken steigen, drehen die Lüfter und Pumpen hoch. Empfehlenswert sind hier unter anderen der Aquero und für Preisbewusste der nicht schlechtere Heatmaster. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings muss man sich bei dieser Lösung zumindest bei der Einrichtung mit der Software beschäftigen. Danach hat man aber nur noch selten damit zu tun. 

*3. Geräusch Reduzierung*
Aber dennoch hat man Geräusche und Vibrationen im Gehäuse. Also müssen die auch noch weg.
Hier kann man wieder bei den Lüftern anfangen. Wenn man diese am Gehäuse festschraubt, sollte man sie auch entkoppeln. Denn ohne übertragen sie Vibrationen, was wieder zu Geräuschen führen kann. 
Bei Hochwertigen Lüfter wie denen von Noisblocker liegt Entkopplungsmaterial mit bei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Damit kann man schon sehr gut Arbeiten. Aber bei den meisten anderen liegt nichts mit bei. Was kann man also machen? Einmal kann man sich Entkoppelungen kaufen. Der Markt bietet hier schon etwas Auswahl. Einmal währen es diese Gummipins mit denen man den Lüfter auch Festmacht und dann noch Gummi Rahmen, die zwischen Lüfter und Gehäuse liegen. Für die Montage am Radiator entfielt sich aber eher Letzteres.
Man kann aber auch selber etwas basteln. Dazu nimmt man einfach etwas Silikon und fährt damit an den Lüfter Rahmen entlang, wo er später am Gehäuse anliegt. Das darf man nicht zu dick machen und die Löcher zum Befestigen sollten frei bleiben. Hier kann man besonders Aquarien Silikon nehmen, was es auch in Schwarz und in kleinen Verpackungen gibt.

Nicht nur die Lüfter kann man entkoppeln nein auch die Pumpe sollte man mitmachen. Das ist besonders wichtig, da diese am meisten Krach macht. Hierfür gibt es wieder vieles zum Kaufen. Einmal natürlich das allseits bekannte shoggy Sandwich als auch andere gleichartige Lösungen diverser Hersteller.

Für das Netzteil gibt es auch noch Entkoppelungen die Vibrationen, die durch den Lüfter entstehen können und an das Gehäuse weitergegeben werden unterbinden sollen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings bringt das keinen großen Unterschied, ob man das Netzteil entkoppelt oder nicht. Zumindest bei normalen hochwertigen Netzteilen. Wie es bei anderen Netzteilen wie LC aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich der Ansicht bin, dass man beim Netzteil nicht sparen darf.

Man kann natürlich auch andere Materialien nehmen. Je nachdem, wie viel Platz man hat.
So kann man bei wenig Platz etwas Gehäuse Dämmung nehmen, was auch schon seinen Zweck erfüllt. Am besten nimmt man aber 2 straffere Schaumstoffmatten die eine weicher umschließen. 
Wenn man aber viel Platz hat, kann man auch über der Pumpe Gummibänder befestigen und mithilfe derer die Pumpe über den Boden Schweben lassen.
Weiterhin kann man auch eine Box bauen, in der man die Pumpe einbringt. Hier muss man aber darauf achten das ein Paar Lüftungslöcher bleiben da sonst die Pumpe überhitzt und kaputt geht.

Festplatten kann man auch noch dämmen. Hierfür gibt es spezielle Boxen die diese auch noch mit Kühlen. Allerdings ist das nicht wirklich nötig, da Festplatten nicht so warm werden und auch nicht so Laut sind, dass man sie bei geschlossenen Gehäuse als störend entfinden würde. Zumindest bei neueren Modellen. Allerdings ist es manchmal doch sinnvoll einfach eine Dämmmatte unter den Festplatten zu legen. Oder sie entkoppelt fest zu machen.

Ein weiterer Punkt, über den man selber entscheiden muss, ist bei zwei Teilen die aufeinander Stoßen. Dort kann man um Vibrationsübertragung zu verhindern Radiator Dichtband...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... oder ein ähnliches Band an der Stelle anbringen, wo sie zusammenstoßen. Damit kann man im Übrigen oft einiges an Lautstärke weg bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*4. Der Rest des Gehäuses*
Hier gibt es ja schon spezielle Matten im Handel. Diese Kleben an der Rückfront und werden schon in praktischen Größen ausgeliefert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Nun stellt sich wieder die Frage muss man wirklich das Ganze Gehäuse Dämmen?
Hier gibt es keine klare Antwort oder gar eine Richtlinie. Im Falle einer Wasserkühlung fallen allerdings solche Lärmquellen wie CPU Kühler oder auch Grafik Kühler weg. Aus diesen Grund braucht kann man mit einer Wakü auf eine komplette Dämmung verzichten.
Es bietet sich aber an den Teil zu Dämmen, wo die Pumpen und das Netzteil sitzt. Da entsteht ja bekanntlich am Meisten Lärm. 
Weiterhin sollte man, wenn man einen Internen Radiator verbaue hat noch den Bereich Abdämmen wo dieser sitzt.
Bei den Laufwerken muss man dann entscheiden ob es sich wirklich lohnt dort zu dämmen. Den in der Regel sind moderne Festplatten relativ leise. Und SSDs verursachen keine Geräusche.

Zusätzlich zu den üblichen Geräten kann man noch an den Schrauben Entkoplungsscheiben anbringen.
Diese werden wie Unterlegscheiben einfach zwischen Gehäuse und Schraubenkopf gehalten und verhindern eine Vibration von angeschraubten Teilen wie zb Gehäusewände. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie bestehen wie alle anderen Entkopplungen aus weichen Gummi. Das macht aber nur noch Sinn, wenn man ein absolutes Silent System hat.

*5. Wie geht man vor?*
Wenn man sich im klaren ist, wo man etwas Dämmen will dann misst man das Ganze aus und schneidet die Matten entsprechend zu. Das geschieht am besten mit einen Teppichmesser. Aber Vorsicht die Teile sind scharf.
Man kann aber auch eine scharfe Schere nehmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend klebt man einfach die Matte dort hin, wo sie hin soll. Das geschieht mit der Klebe Schicht, die sich auf der Rückseite der Dämmmatten befindet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am sinnvollsten ist es die Matte an der Seitenwand anzukleben. Dabei muss man aber auch beachten, dass man das Gehäuse dann auch zu bekommt. Ferner kann man sie auch im Gehäuse selber verkleben. Das muss man dann wieder mit sich und seinen optischen Ansprüchen abklären.
Aber auch an der Front kann man diese Matten kleben. Dort macht es auch mit am meisten Sinn, da ja diese meist zum User hin zeigt. Aber da gibt es wieder Probleme mit Mesh Gittern. Was macht man also da? 
Ganz einfach man misst den Abstand in Höhe und Breite und gibt dann in der Breite noch pro Seite ein paar mm dazu. Nun kann man sie einfach mit der schwarzen Seite nach vorn einklemmen und zur Not noch etwas mit Klebeband fixieren.
Aber Achtung. Bei vielen Mesh Gitter Gehäusen befindet sich auch die Luft zufuhr in der Front. Und selbst mit Wakü braucht man einen Luftzug im Gehäuse da die Chips vom Mainboard auch Wärme Produzieren und selbst eine so kleine Wärmequelle kann das Gehäuse innere mit der Zeit unzulässig erhöhen. Wodurch es zu Schäden an der Hardware kommen kann. Also sollte man vielleicht die unteren Slots freilassen, damit weiterhin Luft durch das Gehäuse ziehen kann. Aus diesen Grund sollte man auch den hinteren Lüfter freilassen.
Aber welche Dämmmatten sollte man verwenden ? Glatte, welche mit Oberflächenstruktur? Dicke, Dünne? 
Hier kann man sagen das Dünne hauptsächlich Vibrationen abhalten und nicht so stark die Lautstärke von Lüftern. Und Dickere neben den Vibrationen auch die Lautstärke abhalten können.
Ob man nun welche mit Oberflächenstruktur nimmt oder mit glatter ist eigentlich egal. Ein Unterschied ist nicht feststellbar. Allerdings sollte das Dämmmaterial mindestens 5mm stark sein. Je mehr um so besser. Hier muss man aber auch sehen, was in das vorhandene Gehäuse passt.

*6. Praxistest*
Die vorhandene Hardware;
CPU; AMD 1055t @ 3,9 GHz
Grafikarte; Nvidia GTX 470 Sli
Board; ASRock Deluxe 3
Netzteil; Antec True Power 750
Ram; Excelram 

Gekühlt wird mit 2 Kreisläufen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der erste Kreislauf kühlt die CPU und der zweite Kreislauf die Grafikkarten. 
Somit befinden sich im Gehäuse sechs 140mm Noisblocker Black silent PK3 die Als Radiator Lüfter dienen.
Als Gehäuse Lüfter dienen drei 120mm Noisblocker Multiframe M12 S2. Unterstütztwerden sie von zwei 92 mm Noisblocker Blacksilent Fans.
Der untere Bereich wird von drei 80mm Black Silentfans gekühlt. Und der Chipsatz wird von zwei 40mm Blacksilentfans übernommen. 
Der Ram wird von einen OZC RAM mit zwei 60 mm Lüftern gekühlt. Macht ein Lüfter aufkommen von 18 Lüftern.

Die Pumpen wurden am Mainboard angeschlossen und im BIOS auf einer Stufe gehalten die ca. 60 Liter Durchfluss entspricht. Die Lüfter wurden mit dem standardmäßig mitgelieferten Entkopplungs Material entkoppelt. Und mit einen Heatmaster entsprechend der Wasser und Gehäuse Temperatur geregelt.
Als Gehäuse kommt ein Modifiziertes Coolermaster Stacker zum Einsatz.
Ohne Dämmung hab ich 38 db unter Last und im Idle 29 db mit dieser Konfiguration.

Gemessen habe ich aus einen Halben Meter Abstand zu der Seitenwand mit einen Schaldruck Messgerät .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Raum ist ca. 20 m² groß und es wurde abends um 23 Uhr gemessen um Fremdgeräusche auszuschließen. Die Messungen wurden mehrfach in regelmäßigen abständen wiederholt.
Idle bedeutet bei mir das die normalen Programme wie Antivirensoftware, icq, Mail Programm und Browser offen sind.
Last bedeutet das Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig seit 30 Minuten laufen.
Eine kleine Tabelle hab ich auch noch damit ihr euch was vorstellen könnt und vlt vergleichen könnt.

Hörschwelle...................... 0dB
ruhiges Atmen.................. 10 dB
Sehr ruhiges Zimmer........ 20-30 dB
Normale Unterhaltung...... 40-50 dB

Nun habe ich in zwei Stufen die beschriebenen Arbeiten durchgeführt und immer wieder gemessen, damit man sehen kann, was etwas gebracht hat und was nicht.

1. Stufe
hier wurde im Bereich unter der Midiplatte gedämmt, da dort die Pumpen und mehrere Lüfter stehen. Dazu hab ich an den Seitenwänden 1 cm starkes Dämmmaterial geklebt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinter dem Mainboardtray wurden auf den Kabeln ebenfalls Dämmmatten aufgebracht, da auch Kabel Vibrationen übertragen können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei achtete ich immer darauf das die schwarze Seite zu der Lärmquelle hin zeigte.
Weiterhin wurde unter den Pumpen und den Festplatten eine 10mm starke Dämmmatte gelegt und an den Pumpen zusätzlich noch an der Seite eine Matte geklebt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An den der Seite der Laufwerksslots kam ebenfalls noch Dämmmaterial um die sich dort befindlichen Radiatorlüfter etwas abzudämmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im oberen Bereich da, wo der zweite Radiator sitzt, wurde ähnlich wie unten gedämmt.Also wurde wieder an der Seitenwand Dämmmaterial aufgeklebt und um den Radiator herum würde ebenfalls alles ausgekleidet.
In Richtung Front war noch eine offene Stelle welche mit einen Stück Dämmmatte ebenfalls verschlossen wurde.

2. Stufe
 Das Netzteil bekam eine Entkopplung von der Firma Noisblocker. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Schrauben bekamen ebenfalls eine Entkopplung aus Gummi. Zwischen DVD Laufwerk und Gehäuse Boden wurde ebenfalls eine Dämmmatte eingebracht, da es doch merkbar lauter wird, wenn das Laufwerk arbeitet.
An Stellen wo Teile an andere anstoßen wurde noch so genantes Radiator band angeklebt, um auch dort eine Vibrationsübertragung zu verhindern.
Offene Stellen wie zb bei den Laufwerkskäfigen, hinter denen Lüfter oder der gleichen war, wurde ebenfalls verschlossen.

*7. Ergebnis*
Wie zu erwarten hat das Dämmen am meisten Erfolg gebracht. Die Geräusche und alle Vibrationen sind nun weg. Man hört im beim Spielen oder Musik hören kein lästiges Rauschen mehr denn das, was noch vorhanden ist, wird von anderen Geräuschen aus den Lautsprechern übertönt.
Erst beim Surfen bemerkt man wieder etwas von dem Rechner. Aber stören tut es keinesfalls mehr.
Die Ergebnisse bestätigen das.

Stufe A 
Idle...............29 dB (A)
Last...............38 dB(A)

Stufe B
Idle.................19 dB (A)
Last.................23 dB (A)

Stufe C
Idle................17 dB (A)
Last................20 dB (A)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach Abschluss aller Arbeiten wurde doch tatsächlich die 20 dB (A) Marke gebrochen. Und überraschenderweise haben solche kleinen Arbeiten der Stufe C doch einen Effekt. 
Allerdings möchte ich darauf hinweisen das bei jeden die Ergebnisse anders ausfallen können da es doch sehr auf die verbaute Hardware und das verwendete Gehäuse ankommt.
Die Menge die man braucht ist sehr unterschiedlich. Da ich ein Relativ großes Gehäuse besitze benötigte ich auch entsprechend viele Matten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Wobei ich betonnen muss das ich nur dort gedämmt habe wo es mir am Sinnvollsten erschien.
Am besten misst man also das Gehäuse aus und bestellt dann noch 2 Matten zusätzlich zur Reserve.
Ich für meinen Teil würde sagen es hat sich gelohnt. Die meiste Lautstärke verursachen derzeit die Lüfter. Das kann man so nicht ändern. Oder doch?

*8. Erweiterung*
Am meisten stören halt noch die Öffnungen die am Gehäuse vorhanden sind die aber auch bleiben müssen, damit Luft zirkulieren kann. Da kann man maximal noch mit Staubfiltern Versuchen etwas zu bewegen.
Der Wechsel zu einen größeren Schlauchdurchmesser kann in gewisser Weiße auch noch etwas bringen. Dadurch hat die Pumpe weniger Widerstand und es entsteht ein höherer Durchfluss wodurch man die Pumpe noch weiter nach unten Regeln kann,.
Man kann aber auch noch weiter gehen. Am meisten stören ja die Lüfter. Also muss man die minimieren. Bei den Gehäuse Lüftern sollte man zumindest 2 vorhanden lassen so das etwas Luft durch das Gehäuse strömt. Aber bei den Radiatoren da kann man einsparen. So gibt es passive Radiatoren, mit denen man keinen Lüfter mehr benötigt. Dadurch spart man sich dort eine Menge Lautstärke ein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was solche Radiatoren bringen und ob sie eine Alternative sind, lest ihr in Cartagos "Cartago´s Review".
Ferner hat man noch die extremste Möglichkeit. Man baut einen Radiator Pumpe und AGB in einer externen Box und lässt diese an einen anderen Platz, wo sie nicht stört, verschwinden. 
Hier hat man aber den Nachteil das man zwei lange Schläuche vom Rechner weggehen hat die auch nicht kaputt gehen sollten und das man eben noch eine Starke Pumpe benötigt. Wenn man jetzt noch die restlichen minimalen Lüfter Geräusche minimieren will, dann muss man sich überlegen, ob man nicht doch das ganze Gehäuse weglässt und die Hardware auf einen sogenannten Benchtable Verbaut.
Hier liegt die Hardware offen und man braucht keinen Lüfter. Der Nachteil ist nur das das ganze sehr schnell verstaubt.


Bedanken möchte ich mich bei Aquatuning die mir hilfreich bei diesem Test beigestanden haben und auch bei User Cartago2202 der mir freundlicherweise erlaubt hat sein Bild zu verwenden.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Geräuschminimierung am PC*

Mein Bildspeicher.


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Geräuschminimierung am PC*

Tolles Review! Weiter so 

Hätte nicht gedacht, das das so viel bringt.


----------



## derP4computer (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Geräuschminimierung am PC*

Echt gute Arbeit!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Geräuschminimierung am PC*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Tolles Review! Weiter so
> 
> Hätte nicht gedacht, das das so viel bringt.



Man sollte aber beachten, dass ein System mit 18 Lüftern eine ziemlich extreme Ausgangsbasis darstellt. Da hat Dämmung schon in der Vergangenheit oft viel gebraucht (auch bei Lukü) - aber Kühlungsoptimierung und Lüftereinsparung hatte mindestens genauso viel Potential. Die extreme Geräuschminderung nach Einbau der der Dämmatten klingt auch stark nach Problemen mit Vibrationen, d.h. mangelhaft entkoppelte Pumpe, zu leichtes oder gar schlecht verarbeitetes Gehäuse,... müsste man alles erstmal ausschließen, ehe man große Rückschlüsse zieht.
Interessant wäre ein Messung in Zustand 0 gewesen mit offenem Gehäuse, Lüfter nur auf dem Radiator, stehenden Festplatten und (für die Sekunden der Messung) abgeschalteter Pumpe. Das wäre das Grundniveau an Lärmentwicklung, die mit der hier verwendenten Kühlung unvermeidbar ist. Alles darüber hinaus kann man mit Dämmmatten ggf. gut dämpfen, aber ggf. auch komplett vermeiden.

Anmerkung zur Einleitung: Lautlos ist möglich, aber auch sehr aufwendig.


----------



## SuRReal (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Geräuschminimierung am PC*

Hut ab, beneidenswert!
Da kann man sich auf jeden fall ne Scheibe von abschneiden


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Geräuschminimierung am PC*

Bei der Kühlleistungsoptimierung gebe ich dir Recht. Mit größeren Anschlüssen müsste man die Pumpen nicht so hoch aufdrehen lassen.
Bei den Lüfter einsparen frage ich mich nur wo ?
Am Radi ? Wohl kaum. 
Am Case ? eher nicht da auch dort trotz wakü ein Luftstrom vorhanden sein muss, der einen Hitze Stau durch die Warme zuluft vom CPU Radi verhintert.
Die Geräuchminimierung liegt zum Teil auf den Pumpen denn die waren wie ich ja beschrieben habe mangelhaft entkoppelt. 
Am Gehäuse liegt es weniger. Das ist weit besser und höherwertiger verarbeitet als vieles was es heute gibt. Zumal durch diverse arbeiten daran das ganze noch etwas masiver geworden ist. Und ein Coolermaster Stacker in einen Satz mit 





> gar schlecht verarbeitetes Gehäuse


 zu nennen ist naja lassen wir das 

Da mir mitlerweile die Vergleichswerte nicht so gefallen werte ich dort selber welche feststellen. Dann wird es auch weitere Messungen geben und vlt auch ein kleines Filmchen. Das wird aber noch etwas dauern da ich in der nächsen Woche auserhalb des Landes bin und dort auch kein Inet oder PC haben werde.



> Lautlos ist möglich, aber auch sehr aufwendig.


Nein Rein Theoretisch ist es nicht möglich da man immer etwas hat was Lärm produziert. 
Man kann es nur soweit verringern das es das Menschliche Ohr nicht mehr Wahrnehmen kann.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Geräuschminimierung am PC*

sehr schöner Bericht !
msl gepannt ob ich es auch in den Griff bekomme


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Geräuschminimierung am PC*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Bei der Kühlleistungsoptimierung gebe ich dir Recht. Mit größeren Anschlüssen müsste man die Pumpen nicht so hoch aufdrehen lassen.



Das meine ich nicht. Pumpenleistung kann man imho sowieso soweit drosseln, wie man will. Ich meinte die Anpassung von Lüfterzahl und Drehzahl an den tatsächlichen Bedarf.



> Bei den Lüfter einsparen frage ich mich nur wo ?
> Am Radi ? Wohl kaum.
> Am Case ? eher nicht da auch dort trotz wakü ein Luftstrom vorhanden sein muss, der einen Hitze Stau durch die Warme zuluft vom CPU Radi verhintert.



Ich kenne dein genaues Lüftungskonzept nicht, aber mehr als zwei Gehäuselüfter halte ich definitiv für unnötig. Wenn Netzteil und/oder Radiatoren das Gehäuse zusätzlich Be-/Entlüften, kann man die auch noch beide einsparen.
Ich selbst habe in meinem System zwei Lüfter, die nur Anspringen, wenn die Festplattentemperatur auf über 42°C steigt. Seit ich die neuen F4 drin habe, ist mir das ausschließlich unter Volllast passiert. Im normalen Einsatz ist das System Fanless, wenn ich meinen HDD-Wakühler fertig habe, ist es das 24/7.

Bei deinem System würde ich sofort die beiden Lüfter auf dem RAM entsorgen, es ohne den Chipsatzlüfter versuchen und die Gehäuselüftung auf einen 120er oder 2 92er reduzieren. (für Details müsste man genau wissen, wer wo rein, wer wo raus bläst und wo passiv zum Luftaustausch beitragende Öffnungen sitzen.)
18 Lüfter hatte ich bislang in meinem ganzen Haushalt noch nicht im Einsatz. Der Rekord für ein System dürften 7 gewesen sein: 3 auf nem Penitum II (von denen zwei kurze Zeit später stillgelegt wurden), einer auf ner Kyro II (die den nicht wirklich brauchte), einen Gehäuselüfter (eher optional) und zwei im Netzteil (findet man heute kaum noch).
Mein letztes komplett luftgekühltes Dauer-System hatte 2 NT-Lüfter (zugegen: Das alte Enermax wurde recht laut), einen auf der CPU, einen auf der Graka und einen Gehäuselüfter - das hat für ne Kombi aus Pentium4 und 6800GT gereicht. Nach <einem Jahr war das Netzteil und kurze Zeit später die CPU unter Wasser, mehr als die verbliebenen zwei Lüfter hatte ich nur noch mal in der kurzen Phase zwischen Anschaffung meiner aktuellen Hardware und der Umrüstung auf Wakü (siehe TB) - aber auch da gings nicht über 4 (CPU, GPU, 2x Gehäuse).



> Am Gehäuse liegt es weniger. Das ist weit besser und höherwertiger verarbeitet als vieles was es heute gibt. Zumal durch diverse arbeiten daran das ganze noch etwas masiver geworden ist. Und ein Coolermaster Stacker in einen Satz mit  zu nennen ist naja lassen wir das



Wer in mein Tagebuch guckt, der wird feststellen, dass ich deine Ansicht zu heutigen Gehäusen teile, mir aber trotzdem alles mit <1,5mm Stahlblech für die Seitenwände als Klapperkasten zu verdächtigen, auch wenn da Coolermaster oder Lian Li draufsteht 
Hohe Materialstärke ist nur durch höhere Materialstärke zu ersetzen, aber heutige Hersteller haben es quasi durch die Bank durch höhere Preise ersetzt. (Chieftec wäre vielleicht ne Ausnahme. Silverstone scheint bei den besseren Modellen auch noch ganz gut zu fertigen, hat aber auch keine zivile Preisgestaltung). Dämmmatten sind imho rumdoktoren an Symptome, der Ursache man eigentlich Heilen müsste, aber nicht kann. 
Die solidesten Gehäuse bekommt man imho mitlerweile im Sperrmüll 
(Wobei ein Händler in meiner Nähe vor 2 Jahren mal echte Server-Tower -70cm hoch, 30cm breit und der Raum wurde auch für Laufwerke genutzt) für <40€ abverkauft hat. Aber die waren eben auch im letzten Jahrtausend gefertigt.



> Nein Rein Theoretisch ist es nicht möglich da man immer etwas hat was Lärm produziert.



Was denn?
SSDs?
Heatpipes?
Hochwertige elektronische Bauteile?

Es ist zwar extrem aufwendig, einen vollpassiven PC zu bauen, aber es ist möglich und ohne Schallquelle ist der dann auch lautlos.
Mit Wakü hast du recht: Da gibts immer die Pumpe und ggf. Festplatten, die Geräusche erzeugen. Somit ist sie nur "praktisch" lautlos, aber da man dank Wasserkühlung die Pumpe und Platten genauso gut dämmen kann, wie den sie umgebenen Raum ist das System zumindest in der Praxis immer leiser, als seine Umgebung - selbst im schalltoten Raum. (ausgenommen wären ggf. Raumstationen, in denen alle mechanischen Systeme abgeschaltet sind. Aber da könnte man dann wieder recht einfach eine passive Kühlung realisiern oder den Rechner einfach vor die Tür stellen  )


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Geräuschminimierung am PC*



> Ich kenne dein genaues Lüftungskonzept nicht, aber mehr als zwei Gehäuselüfter halte ich definitiv für unnötig. Wenn Netzteil und/oder Radiatoren das Gehäuse zusätzlich Be-/Entlüften, kann man die auch noch beide einsparen.
> Ich selbst habe in meinem System zwei Lüfter, die nur Anspringen, wenn die Festplattentemperatur auf über 42°C steigt. Seit ich die neuen F4 drin habe, ist mir das ausschließlich unter Volllast passiert. Im normalen Einsatz ist das System Fanless, wenn ich meinen HDD-Wakühler fertig habe, ist es das 24/7.
> 
> Bei deinem System würde ich sofort die beiden Lüfter auf dem RAM entsorgen, es ohne den Chipsatzlüfter versuchen und die Gehäuselüftung auf einen 120er oder 2 92er reduzieren. (für Details müsste man genau wissen, wer wo rein, wer wo raus bläst und wo passiv zum Luftaustausch beitragende Öffnungen sitzen.)
> ...


Mein Lüfterkonzept ?
Der Front radi saugt die Luft ins Case und der obere wieder raus. 
Damit es nicht zu warm wird saugt in der midiplatte ein Lüfter die Luft in Case und der hintere saugt sie wieder mit raus. Damit dann mehr aus den Case gesaugt wird als reingebracht saugen auch die 92er mit raus. so gibt es keinen Wärmestau.
Naja und unter der midiplatte sind noch 80er die die Festplatten etc kühlen. Und man bedenke der Frontradi kühlt nur die CPU. Aber es ist eben schon wärme die reingeblassen wird.
Die Chipsatzkühler sid nötig um die Temperatur tiefer zu halten. Und so laut sind die nun auch wieder nicht.
Bei den Ram kann man drüber streiten. Aber ich lass sie auf 800 rpm drehen und es passt also hört man die auch nicht.
Man muss ja auch sehen das alles im PC getaktet wurde. Deshalb ist ja auch das enorme Kühlaufgebot gedacht. Und trotz allem befördern die Hinteren Lüfter relativ Warme Luft aus dem Case.

Bei dem Gehäuse waren mal dünnere Bleche angesagt. Aber ich hab das meiste durch von mir gefertigte Teile ersetzt. Und ich hab 1,5 mm ne rosta verwendet. Auserdem sind die Seitenwände fest und selbst ihre Führungen Vibrationsdämpfend.

Bei den Lautlos muss man denke ich etwas überlegen. 
Eine ofice maschine jo kein Problem. Aber bei einen stärkeren System wozu man meines auch zählen könnte fängt es schon mit dem Netzteil an. Ein Pasives gibt es nicht in der klasse.
Ebenso müsste man alle Passivkühler ersetzen gegen größere und das gehäuse müsste auch relativ offen sein. Und dann hat man immer noch die Gefahr das ein Bauuteil fiept. Denn die Boardhersteller selektieren nicht großartig. Da ist auf dem 30 € board der selbe Kondi wie auf dem 300 € board drauf.

So bis nächste Woche wird ich sagen ich hab nun Urlaub. Danach wird hier Version 1.1 online sein mit der alles etwas offentsichtlicher sein sollte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Geräuschminimierung am PC*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Mein Lüfterkonzept ?
> Der Front radi saugt die Luft ins Case und der obere wieder raus.
> Damit es nicht zu warm wird saugt in der midiplatte ein Lüfter die Luft in Case und der hintere saugt sie wieder mit raus. Damit dann mehr aus den Case gesaugt wird als reingebracht saugen auch die 92er mit raus. so gibt es keinen Wärmestau.



Wo sollte sich die Wärme denn deiner Meinung nach stauen? Es gibt in dem Gehäuse keine geschlossene Ecken.

Wäre interessant, wie sich welche Temperaturen ändern, wenn du hinteren Lüfter, Midplatelüfter und 92er entfernst. Insbesondere mittlerer erscheint mir ziemlich sinnlos.



> Naja und unter der midiplatte sind noch 80er die die Festplatten etc kühlen.



Wozu? Bläst da der Radi keine Luft durch? Und wenn ich mich erinnere, ist auch das Netzteil gegenüber dem Innenraum nicht abgedichtet und entfernt wieder welche.



> Und man bedenke der Frontradi kühlt nur die CPU. Aber es ist eben schon wärme die reingeblassen wird.
> Die Chipsatzkühler sid nötig um die Temperatur tiefer zu halten. Und so laut sind die nun auch wieder nicht.
> Bei den Ram kann man drüber streiten. Aber ich lass sie auf 800 rpm drehen und es passt also hört man die auch nicht.



Das ist dann aber ein großer Unterschied zwischen "mich störts nicht und die paar K müssen sein" und "ich hab Geräuschminimierung betrieben". Natürlich bringt es nichts, Komponenten ruhig zu stellen, die sowieso von anderen übertönt werden - da musst du dann aber durchtesten, was überhaupt das lauteste ist. An Auswahl fehlt es jedenfalls nicht.
Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, habe ich jetzt jedenfalls jeden Lüfter als Abschusskandidaten bezeichnet, mit Ausnahme von Raid und NT 



> Bei den Lautlos muss man denke ich etwas überlegen.
> Eine ofice maschine jo kein Problem. Aber bei einen stärkeren System wozu man meines auch zählen könnte fängt es schon mit dem Netzteil an. Ein Pasives gibt es nicht in der klasse.



Abgesehen von den 400er Silverstone und Seasonic (und, wenn man sie noch kriegen kann, dem 450er Silverstone und seinem Etasis Gegenstück):
550W/36A@12V sind zumindest einen Versuch wert. Ich hab schon lange keinen Test mehr von denen gefunden, aber in früheren gabs an der Qualität nichts auszusetzen und dann sollte das bequem für alle Single-GPU-Konfigurationen reichen. 
Wer es extrem will, der braucht halt doch Wakü und das 1000W Koolance. Ist zwar sein Geld nicht wert und muss ggf. selbst gedämmt werden - aber hat ja niemand gesagt, dass ein lautloses SLI-Setup einfach werden würde 




> Ebenso müsste man alle Passivkühler ersetzen gegen größere und das gehäuse müsste auch relativ offen sein.



Käme auf einen Versuch an. Deltatronic verkauft jedenfalls schon seit P4-Zeiten komplett passive PCs in durchaus auch gehobener Leistungsklasse und bislang hab ich noch von keinen Problemen gehört, die in deren Preisklasse sicherlich negativ auffallen würden. C't&Co waren immer lobend dabei.



> Und dann hat man immer noch die Gefahr das ein Bauuteil fiept. Denn die Boardhersteller selektieren nicht großartig. Da ist auf dem 30 € board der selbe Kondi wie auf dem 300 € board drauf.



Passieren kann das, aber zumindest ich hör bei mir nichts.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Geräuschminimierung am PC*

Ich bin zurück.



> Wo sollte sich die Wärme denn deiner Meinung nach stauen? Es gibt in dem Gehäuse keine geschlossene Ecken.
> 
> Wäre interessant, wie sich welche Temperaturen ändern, wenn du hinteren Lüfter, Midplatelüfter und 92er entfernst. Insbesondere mittlerer erscheint mir ziemlich sinnlos.


Es gibt da schon ecken zB zwischen zwei Grakas. Dort hab ich festgestellt das es da doch wärmer ist als im Rest des Systems.

Naja der Mitlere ist für die zusätzliche Kalte Luft da die Luft vom Radi ja angewärmt ist. Und die 92er kann man rausnehmen ja. Aber gerade die sorgen für einen Luftdurchsatz da sie mehr Luft raussaugen als rein gesaugt wird wodurch es unweigerlich zu einem Luftdurchfluss kommt. Aber Testen kann man das ja mal mit.



> Wozu? Bläst da der Radi keine Luft durch? Und wenn ich mich erinnere, ist auch das Netzteil gegenüber dem Innenraum nicht abgedichtet und entfernt wieder welche.


Nicht ganz, Hinter dem Radi sitzen die beiden Pumpen und gleich danach kommen die Festplatten und ne Menge Kabel. So kommt die Luft nicht so gut nach hinten zu den kleineren Festplatten etc.



> Das ist dann aber ein großer Unterschied zwischen "mich störts nicht und die paar K müssen sein" und "ich hab Geräuschminimierung betrieben". Natürlich bringt es nichts, Komponenten ruhig zu stellen, die sowieso von anderen übertönt werden - da musst du dann aber durchtesten, was überhaupt das lauteste ist. An Auswahl fehlt es jedenfalls nicht.
> Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, habe ich jetzt jedenfalls jeden Lüfter als Abschusskandidaten bezeichnet, mit Ausnahme von Raid und NT


Naja es muss schon kalt sein. Und gerade die Gehäuse Lüfter also die 120er sehe ich als unverzichtbar an da sie eben Klalte Luft mit einbringen und nicht die Warme vom CPU Radi. Denn es wird auch wenn der Radi oversized ist enorm Warme Luft in das Case gegeben.



> Abgesehen von den 400er Silverstone und Seasonic (und, wenn man sie noch kriegen kann, dem 450er Silverstone und seinem Etasis Gegenstück):
> 550W/36A@12V sind zumindest einen Versuch wert. Ich hab schon lange keinen Test mehr von denen gefunden, aber in früheren gabs an der Qualität nichts auszusetzen und dann sollte das bequem für alle Single-GPU-Konfigurationen reichen.
> Wer es extrem will, der braucht halt doch Wakü und das 1000W Koolance. Ist zwar sein Geld nicht wert und muss ggf. selbst gedämmt werden - aber hat ja niemand gesagt, dass ein lautloses SLI-Setup einfach werden würde


Ja einfach ist es nicht und schon gar nicht günstig...
Und so ein Netzteil was genug Leistung bringt müsste mit Wasser gekühlt werden was eben das Wasser aufwärmt was wiederum indirekt zu lauteren Lüftern führen würde es sei denn man baut ne Menge Pasive Radies auf. Wo wieder der Kosten Faktor wäre und wer bitte gibt soviel wieder für ein paar dB aus ?
Irgendwo gibt es mm nach auch noch eine Sinn Frage...


> Käme auf einen Versuch an. Deltatronic verkauft jedenfalls schon seit P4-Zeiten komplett passive PCs in durchaus auch gehobener Leistungsklasse und bislang hab ich noch von keinen Problemen gehört, die in deren Preisklasse sicherlich negativ auffallen würden. C't&Co waren immer lobend dabei.


Wie ich kürzlich erfahren habe soll es auch welche geben wo das Case als Wärmeableiter genutzt wird....
Aber ich denke das ist dann wieder etwas komisch...
Und vlt nicht ganz Risikofrei für die Hardware.


> Passieren kann das, aber zumindest ich hör bei mir nichts.


Naja ich höre auch nichts. Aber vor einen 3/4 Jahr gab es einige Probleme mit Spulenfiepen im mobilen bereich. Gerade Dell hatte da Probleme. Und hinsichtlich Leistungsfähigerer Hardware etc denke ich kann das schon hier und da irgendwo ein Problem sein/werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Geräuschminimierung am PC*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Wo wieder der Kosten Faktor wäre und wer bitte gibt soviel wieder für ein paar dB aus ?



Das überlasse ich dem Käufer. Ich persönlich sehe SLI als gnadenlose Geldverschwendung an und habe in 5-6 Jahren Wakü nicht mehr als 7€ für CPU-Kühler gezahlt. Aber das ist eben der Unterschied zwischen "ist es möglich?" und "was halte ich davon?". 



> Naja ich höre auch nichts.



Du sitzt auch neben einem Hubschrauber 



> Aber vor einen 3/4 Jahr gab es einige Probleme mit Spulenfiepen im mobilen bereich. Gerade Dell hatte da Probleme. Und hinsichtlich Leistungsfähigerer Hardware etc denke ich kann das schon hier und da irgendwo ein Problem sein/werden.



Mit Leistung hat das wenig zu tun, eher mit Qualität. Eine High-End-Karte belastet die einzelnen Spannungswandler ja nicht zu einem größeren Anteil, als ein Einsteigermodell (im Gegenteil: OC-Editionen mit gnadenlos überdimensionierte Stromversorgung haben sicherlich mehr reserven, als eine 30€ Karte, bei der der Hersteller auch die letzen 10 Cent in der Produktion einzusparen versucht)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Geräuschminimierung am PC*



> Das überlasse ich dem Käufer. Ich persönlich sehe SLI als gnadenlose Geldverschwendung an und habe in 5-6 Jahren Wakü nicht mehr als 7€ für CPU-Kühler gezahlt. Aber das ist eben der Unterschied zwischen "ist es möglich?" und "was halte ich davon?".


7 € für ein CPU Kühler ? Dann gib mir mal die Adresse wo du so etwas bekommst.
Aber ich denke mal da sind die Material kosten. Und irgendwo wirst du haslt noch eine CNC haben.
Einen solchen Luxus hat leiter nicht jeder....
Sli oder nicht ist auch ein Thema worüber es diverse Meinungen gibt. Aber lassen wir das frei nach dem Satz 





> Das überlasse ich dem Käufer





> Du sitzt auch neben einem Hubschrauber


Erstaunlich, woher beziehst du diese Information ?
Denn die wäre mir neu.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Geräuschminimierung am PC*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> 7 € für ein CPU Kühler ? Dann gib mir mal die Adresse wo du so etwas bekommst.



Adresse

Und nein, es waren nicht die Materialkosten (auch wenn Rico von Watercool Scherze in ähnlicher Richtung gemacht hat  ). Abgesehen von einer Reinigung und leichter Nachberarbeitung des Kühlersbodens mit Schleifpapier (die ich mir bei einer anderen CPU auch gespart hätte - so war ein Athlon-Abdruck im Boden, der für den wesentlich größeren P4 IHS eine Stufe darstellte) war das Ding einsatzbereit. Mehr Arbeit hatte ich nur mit meinem aktuellen HK3, aber den gabs dafür für 0€+Versand.
(aber jetzt schluss damit. Ich wollte nur andeuten, dass unterschiedliche Leute einen unterschiedlichen Punkt haben, ab dem aus "kosten" "KOSTEN!!!" werden. Bei einigen sind das ein paar dutzend €, bei anderen ein paar hundert und wieder andere packen 4 stellige Summen auf den Tisch, ohne mit der Schulter zu zucken. Was sinnvoll ist, muss jeder selbst entscheidend. Abschließend objektiv beantworten kann man nur, ob etwas überhaupt möglich ist)



> Erstaunlich, woher beziehst du diese Information ?
> Denn die wäre mir neu.



Aus deiner obigen Systembeschreibung. Aus einem System mit über einem Dutzend Lüftern (und seien sie noch so leise) sollte nun wirklich kein Spulenfiepen herauszuhören sein. Alles andere wäre einfach nur peinlich für den Hersteller der entsprechenden Komponente.


----------

